# The practice of circumambulation



## rhitland (Sep 10, 2008)

I found this one the web and wanted to share it with ya'll

_Circumambulation means to walk around some central point or object. In Masonry, the act is performed in a clockwise manner, patterned after the movement of the sun as it is seen from the earth, moving from East to West, by way of the South. The candidateâ€™s journey around the Altar also enables the brethren to observe that he is properly prepared. Circumambulation is an ancient practice found all over the world. Much the same idea as the labyrinth, it portrays the path of initiation as that of a journey. In another sense, it symbolically aligns one to a proper relationship with the order of the universe. There are references to circuitous routes in Psalms 26:6 and Job 22:14. And one may remember the action at Jericho._


----------



## JTM (Sep 10, 2008)

i like that.  makes sense with the EA, FC, and MM.  movement of the sun as it is seen from the east to west. 

many many many meanings there, then.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 11, 2008)

The Rite of Circumambulation is one of the oldest part of the Mysteries. A student of Masonry would be well served by spending some time studying this ancient rite.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 11, 2008)

I believe it was you Brother Sonny that told me this the night we solved all the worlds problems. Since I have shared this with many and each time they are facinated.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 14, 2008)

_ Thus, this rite of circumambulation has the respectability of antiquity, and means far, far more than it appears; it is not done to "give time" for a passage from Scripture nor to "take time" because there is nothing else to do. It is a reminder to Freemasons that God can best be worshipped by humble imitation of those virtues He has let us see are Godlike; that as Freemasons we walk always in the light of His word, and the shadow of His presence, and that Freemasonry, instead of being, as the historian of written fact insists she must be, but a few hundred years old, reaches across the crushing years afar off, and makes her own the earliest wisdom of the first men who picked one of His marvels to be their Deity._

“FOREIGN COUNTRIES”

 A Gateway to the Interpretation and Development of Certain Symbols of Freemasonry 

CARL H. CLAUDY'S


----------



## JTM (Sep 15, 2008)

owls84 said:


> I believe it was you Brother Sonny that told me this the night we solved all the worlds problems. Since I have shared this with many and each time they are facinated.



do tell, do tell?  all the world's problems?


----------



## Sirius (Sep 16, 2008)

JTM said:


> do tell, do tell?  all the world's problems?



We stayed up late one night visiting and 'solved all the worlds problems'. Plus I shared a few things I knew as a PM with a new MM.  


A really good place to start the study of this Rite is Bro Jewel Lightfoot, PGM. Then Manly Hall. Then AE Waite. In that order.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 16, 2008)

It was a very enlightening experience to visit with Brother Sonny. It really helped me scratch the surface and realize NOTHING in Masonry is what it seems. Usually if you research it there is another meaning to the craft. It has really inspired me to learn more.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 16, 2008)

you are too kind. thank you.


----------

